# emergency brake tightening on 1994 HB



## waldo (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, I'm a newbie. Just got a 1994 HB and I love it (although the wife hates it.) Got a couple of brake related problems, though. One, the e-brake doesn't stop the truck from moving when gas is applied. It works when the truck is stationary on a hill and whatnot, but won't pass a safety inspection here in Texas.

The other issue is that the brake pedal won't bite in the required first inch. Again, the truck stops fine, but the pedal goes lower than the safety rules allow. Please help!

Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I havent looked to see if there is an adjustment for the p-brake, I sure the cables have stretched some. I would think there is an adjustment.... somewhere


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the brakes, frt and rear, chances are they need to be serviced or replaced.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The cables for the e-brake have an adjuster underneath. Get under there and look.


----------



## waldo (Oct 1, 2006)

Awesome. I will check all those things, and get back to you. Thanks very much.
-w.


----------

